# Moving The Potty Pad



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Any advice on when/how to move the potty pad to a new location? Nikki's potty pad is just outside her crate in the living room. So far she's used it regularly with no accidents and she's been holding it in all night since I got her, almost two weeks now. We've been crating her only when we leave the apartment and at night. She's about 5 months old now and she seems comfortable in the apartment.

I have to eventually move the potty pad permanently to another room. (The master bathroom, which is my bathroom.) So here are my questions:

Should I wait a couple of more weeks before I try and move her potty pad? (I tried leaving a second potty pad down in the new location, but she ignores it.)

Should I move it gradually, a few feet at a time?

I'm not in a rush to change things on her since she's doing so good, but I didn't know whether I should be doing this sooner rather than later.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what the "correct" method is.

For me, I've moved Jax's pad a few times. It's only been moved from outside to inside and back, but all in the same basic area. When I move the pad inside, it's right by the door. I thought I'd be confusing when I moved it back outside, but he seems to know that the pad is where he goes potty, no matter where it is! 

Also, when I visited my parents over Christmas we had a pad there and he had no problems. I think it's just if Nikki understands that the pad is the place she goes potty, or if she sees that specific area as the potty area. 

If she's ignoring the 2nd pad, then I'd say I'd just have the one and watch her. If she goes to the original spot, then just make her follow you to the new one.

 I think she'll catch on!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would wait for her to be consistent for a couple of weeks before starting to change things.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I would wait for her to be consistent for a couple of weeks before starting to change things.[/B]


Thanks, that's what I thought, too.


----------

